# 2013 328i EPA CARB hold



## utnuc (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know how much longer the 2013 328i EPA CARB hold will last? My car will be dropped off in Charleston on the 27th, and I'm itchy to set up a PCD date.


----------



## utnuc (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok, was assigned a date of 8/17 but had to reschedule for 8/30. Anyone out there on that date?


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Put it in!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/calendar.php?s=&c=4


----------

